# Help psu fan not spinning



## Jripper (Jul 24, 2012)

I got a replacement power supply.
The new model of the GS600.
The fan spins when I power the system on but then stops. 
I called up corsair and the guy said that the newer model of the GS600 has automatic fan control and that it will automatically spin when the psu crosses a certain temperature. 
Should I believe this? Or is the guy lying?

Anyone with the newer model of the gs600 here to confirm this?


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

Dunno about GS600, but for my AX850 he is right.

What you can do is, run Unigine Heaven and then see whether the fan spins or not.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 24, 2012)

I ran homefront(game) and the fan seems to spin. But the spin is not continous and at times it spins in the opposite direction as well.
Is this normal?


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

Depends on how much power your system is consuming. May be your load consumption is just near the spin threshold.

Do this - run wPrime and Unigine Heaven windowed mode alongside.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 24, 2012)

okay when I am playing homefront at times the fan is spinning for 10-15 seconds and then stop start(4-5 seconds) occurs of spins and then again spinning for 10-15 seconds.
And during stop starts it spins a few times in the oppossite direction too. I am asking is this normal for the fan to spin in the opposite direction?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 24, 2012)

Dont know about the fan but keep an eye on the temperature
also try running heavy applications like photoshop and firefox with 10+ tabs and other evry programs it will take your PSU to its full potential


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 24, 2012)

The fans will only run if the power supply reaches a particular load. That's how the newer GS series work, exactly the way fans on AX series does.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 24, 2012)

Temperatures seem to be constant. i dont have any way of measuring but as far as i can feel it seems to be at the same temperaure. hoewevr the fan doesnt spin continuously. at max it will spin for 20 seconds and then stop. 3-4 spins in the oppossite direction,, a few in the right direction and then it will spin again for 20 seconds or so.

But why is the fan spinning the opposite way a few times?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 24, 2012)

^thats completly normal
The new GS series have ultra-quiet, dual ball-bearing fan automatically adjusts its speed according to temperature that means it will only spin when it wants to 
•An ultra-quiet 140mm double ball-bearing fan delivers excellent airflow at an exceptionally low noise level by *varying fan speed in response to temperature*


----------



## Jripper (Jul 24, 2012)

^ Okay that part I understand then. it seems to be okay 

But why the spins in the opposite direction? Any clue to that? Its kinda annoying really -_-


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

It is not.

Closing.


----------

